# G0704 gibs



## JohnsonFabrication (Feb 16, 2015)

The factory gibs for the G0704 are horrible, this is not something new, but what I am wondering, is if anyone has tried 3d printing new ones. I know some people have made new ones out of delrin and other plastic materials, but i am wondering how 3D printed ones would be for the machine, I'm willing to give them a try, what do you all think?


----------



## brav65 (Feb 16, 2015)

Go for it Mark, let me know how they work, and if they do I would buy a set f0r my PM-25!


----------



## iron man (Feb 16, 2015)

I made some out of brass and then aluminum believe it or not the aluminum ones work the best.. Ray


----------



## MarkStephen (Feb 16, 2015)

Maybe give this stuff - Tribo Filament - a try. A quick check on Amazon has it for sale - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0RYDGPH205XNQ4742C4N 

Looks like just the stuff to try if your going to go for 3D printing gibs.

Mark


----------



## JohnsonFabrication (Feb 16, 2015)

hmm, that Tribo looks interesting, i would need 3mm for the current nozzle in the machine, i'll do some reading on that stuff tomorrow and see what i would have to set up for a filament profile on it. I see Amazon has the 3mm reels too. Brav65, since i have pm25 too, i can just measure those to make a model out of, not a bad idea. I'll work on that some this week, since i'm at a standstill on the cnc machine again waiting for parts to come in.


----------

